# Over-rated Bands / Musicians



## Tongo (Apr 2, 2021)

I was listening to the radio this morning and a couple of songs got me thinking about bands / artists that I just don't understand the fascination / hype. 

For me, i dont get the hype around the Foo Fighters (awful noise) or Radiohead (permanently miserable). Also anything by Oasis after What's the Story Morning Glory just seemed pretentious guff. 

What other bands /artists do you not get the hype / fascination with? (I may well add others as I think of them!)


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 2, 2021)

Beatles
Kasabian
Muse


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 2, 2021)

The Beatles.
Never did rate 'em.
If I had paid out good money to go and enjoy some rock and roll and they wheeled those four out I'd have asked for my money back.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 2, 2021)

Paul McCartney. Beatles great, solo stuff dire. 
Travis is another band that does nothing for me.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 2, 2021)

Paul McCartney.
How that man has earnt his millions from the mediocre crap he pumped out I'll never know.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 2, 2021)

Radiohead
U2
Elbow
Coldplay
There will be more...


----------



## GG26 (Apr 2, 2021)

Pink Floyd


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2021)

Queen.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 2, 2021)

richart said:



			Queen.
		
Click to expand...

😱😱😱😱😱😱
I thought you liked them 
You've been called it a few times


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 2, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Paul McCartney.
How that man has earnt his millions from the mediocre crap he pumped out I'll never know.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.


----------



## Ethan (Apr 2, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Radiohead
U2
Elbow
Coldplay
There will be more...
		
Click to expand...

Just so we can calibrate your critique, who do you like?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 2, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Just so we can calibrate your critique, who do you like?
		
Click to expand...

I don't see why it needs calibrating, I assume you don't agree with them.
So, for what it's worth..
Hundreds of other bands..
Rush
Fleetwood Mac
Def Leppard 
ZZ Top
Black Country Communion
Greta Van Fleet 
Clutch......I could go on all night


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 2, 2021)

Ed Sheeran


----------



## larmen (Apr 2, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Paul McCartney.
How that man has earnt his millions from the mediocre crap he pumped out I'll never know.
		
Click to expand...

Amazing start, and then the hype was soo big, nothing good was needed ever again. 6 or 8 great songs, which already is a lot, and hundreds of bad ones. The good thing is they are usually only a couple of minutes long.

These days half of his concert seems to be Hey Jude.
When he finished the opening ceremony in 2012 with it I was worried he was still there at the 1st athletics session where I had tickets to.


----------



## woofers (Apr 2, 2021)

The Who
Oasis


----------



## IanM (Apr 2, 2021)

The Smiths.   
anything with “featuring” in the credits


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 2, 2021)

Pet shop boys.
Kyle Monogue.
Lulu.

Can't leave without standing up for the Beatles. You have to look at them in context of the time they emerged, they were a breath of fresh air in the early 1960's, the emerging Mersey Beat era brought out a revolution in pop music, I think you had to live it to understand how it broke out of the era of Ballads and late Rock and Roll, what a fabulous time to be a teenager.  Absolutely fab 🙂


----------



## HampshireHog (Apr 2, 2021)

Guns n Roses
Coldplay
Amy Winehouse
The Beach Boys


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 2, 2021)

Amy Winehouse.
Anyone from a reality show/manufactured band program


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2021)

The Beatles
Pretty much every boy & girl band from the 90's onwards
U2
James Blunt

are the obvious ones, there are plenty more.


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 2, 2021)

Beatles 
UT
Coldplay
The Smiths
Pink Floyd
Rolling Stones


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Pet shop boys.
Kyle Monogue.
Lulu.

*Can't leave without standing up for the Beatles.* You have to look at them in context of the time they emerged, they were a breath of fresh air in the early 1960's, the emerging Mersey Beat era brought out a revolution in pop music, I think you had to live it to understand how it broke out of the era of Ballads and late Rock and Roll, what a fabulous time to be a teenager.  Absolutely fab 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Why/. This is about everybody else's thoughts on which bands are overhyped or that they don't get.  You might disagree with them, there are others that have been listed that I disagree with, but they doesn't mean that have to be stood up for.  There were bands that were equally, if not more influential in my opinion in that era, such as The Rolling Stones & The Who, that were equally a breath of fresh air.  You don't have to live it to understand that you think it was overhyped.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 2, 2021)

Bit like the Top 100 Courses debate.

The bands I don’t care for;

The Who
The Rolling Stones
Deep Purple
Led Zepp
Oasis
Moody Blues

The list is a lot more extensive but would take a long while to compile.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 2, 2021)

Any band anyone else likes.

That about sums it up.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 2, 2021)

Several groups I’ve never “got”

The Cure, Depeche Mode, Pearl Jam, Aerosmith, Another vote for Elbow.

I’m sure that other non boat floaters will surface


----------



## PieMan (Apr 2, 2021)

Milli Vanilli


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 2, 2021)

PieMan said:



			Milli Vanilli
		
Click to expand...

Heathen.

Who is he?


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 2, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Why/. This is about everybody else's thoughts on which bands are overhyped or that they don't get.  You might disagree with them, there are others that have been listed that I disagree with, but they doesn't mean that have to be stood up for.  There were bands that were equally, if not more influential in my opinion in that era, such as The Rolling Stones & The Who, that were equally a breath of fresh air.  You don't have to live it to understand that you think it was overhyped.
		
Click to expand...

This is a Forum which by its nature means it's there to put up opinions and allow them to be debated. I wanted to express my personal view on the Beatles which shouldn't be a problem for you, if it is I fail to understand why.

 You felt it necessary to cast an opinion on my post so according to your own view you are being hypocritical. Also, I am not compelled to pass opinion on others like The Who or Rolling Stones, why should I?


----------



## HampshireHog (Apr 2, 2021)

PieMan said:



			Milli Vanilli
		
Click to expand...

There is big difference between crap and over rated who rates them highly. Similarly, who holds Elbow up as great musicians?🤷‍♂️


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 2, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Paul McCartney. Beatles great, solo stuff dire.
Travis is another band that does nothing for me.
		
Click to expand...

I would have agreed about Travis about 20 years ago. Absolutely awful early on. Turn, Turn,Turn, Turn. And that other great song Sing, sing, sing sing.

Have to say their later stuff is outstanding. I say later, but around 7-8 years ago they started producing some great stuff.


----------



## DannyOT (Apr 2, 2021)

U2
Radiohead
Muse

Plenty of other bands do deep and meaningful lyrics just as well, whilst also managing to combine them with a decent melody.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 2, 2021)

U2
Rolling Stones 
Amy Winehouse 

There are plenty who sell a lot who I think are awful, Kylie, Little Mix for example, but then are they rated anyway?


----------



## PieMan (Apr 2, 2021)

HampshireHog said:



			There is big difference between crap and over rated who rates them highly. Similarly, who holds Elbow up as great musicians?🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry but when I found out that MV were miming and a fraud then something died within me.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 2, 2021)

PieMan said:



			I'm sorry but when I found out that MV were miming and a fraud then something died within me.
		
Click to expand...

You could get a council grant...?


----------



## PieMan (Apr 2, 2021)

And anyone who has said Little Mix shame on you. What those girls have gone through to achieve success is staggering. Like anyone on here is going to be as successful.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 2, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			You could get a council grant...?
		
Click to expand...

I'm aiming for it 😉


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 2, 2021)

PieMan said:



			And anyone who has said Little Mix shame on you. What those girls have gone through to achieve success is staggering. Like anyone on here is going to be as successful.
		
Click to expand...

This isn't about who has worked hard, who deserves success or how does anyone on here compare. It's simply do people find them over rated.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 2, 2021)

Overrated artists/bands?

None of them

Each to their own in my opinion... but the best are Led Zeppelin, Jeff Buckley, Queen, The Beatles, Radiohead, Simon & Garfunkel, Elvis, Blur, The Stone Roses, ELO, Dire Straits and The Doors...of whom I will hear no criticism 😃👍


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 2, 2021)

I have a theory on this.

Utmost respect (doesn't mean I like them, or their music), to any one who writes and performs their own music, and play their own instruments.

Less so for groups of people who jig about, and sing someone else's stuff, 

Middle ground, jiggers who sing their own stuff. 

If you are performing someone else's music, you might as well be a performing monkey.


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2021)

U2 definitely can be added to my list. Never liked the Stones either. If I don't like the front man it puts me off the band.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 2, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This isn't about who has worked hard, who deserves success or how does anyone on here compare. It's simply do people find them over rated.
		
Click to expand...

Well 100s of thousands, nay millions, of young folk, and possibly and few older ones too, find them most agreeable, so far exceeding a few people on a golf forum.

Personally I'm 🙏 Jessie overcomes her personal demons and rejoins the band.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 2, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			I have a theory on this.

Utmost respect (doesn't mean I like them, or their music), to any one who writes and performs their own music, and play their own instruments.

Less so for groups of people who jig about, and sing someone else's stuff,

Middle ground, jiggers who sing their own stuff.

If you are performing someone else's music, you might as well be a performing monkey.
		
Click to expand...

Liar liar pants on fire.

You played Milli Vanilli greatest hits on the way up to Woodhall Spa!

3hrs - on a loop.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 2, 2021)

PieMan said:



			Well 100s of thousands, nay millions, of young folk, and possibly and few older ones too, find them most agreeable, so far exceeding a few people on a golf forum.

Personally I'm 🙏 Jessie overcomes her personal demons and rejoins the band.
		
Click to expand...

Young women, willing to tramp around in skimpy outfits...can they ever be overrated?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 2, 2021)

So where does Kajagoogoo fit in this?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 2, 2021)

PieMan said:



			Liar liar pants on fire.

You played Milli Vanilli greatest hits on the way up to Woodhall Spa!

3hrs - on a loop.
		
Click to expand...

Never got the chance. It was all queued up, but James wouldn't stop talking.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 2, 2021)

PieMan said:



			Liar liar pants on fire.

You played Milli Vanilli greatest hits on the way up to Woodhall Spa!

3hrs - on a loop.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure you don't mean greatest HIT?


----------



## JamesR (Apr 2, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Are you sure you don't mean greatest HIT?
		
Click to expand...

I always thought it was someone else’s greatest hit🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 2, 2021)

Over rated could be any band that was 'of the moment'. 
Sex pistols, for instance. Do they stand the test of time, or did you need to be there?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 2, 2021)

JamesR said:



			I always thought it was someone else’s greatest hit🤷🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

They had a greatest hit?


----------



## JamesR (Apr 2, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			They had a greatest hit?
		
Click to expand...

They danced to one!


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 2, 2021)

I can live my life a failure but I’ll die a poor and happy man when, with my last breath, I can say, “It could have been worse, I could have been Sting.”


----------



## Ethan (Apr 2, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I don't see why it needs calibrating, I assume you don't agree with them.
So, for what it's worth..
Hundreds of other bands..
Rush
Fleetwood Mac
Def Leppard
ZZ Top
Black Country Communion
Greta Van Fleet
Clutch......I could go on all night
		
Click to expand...

Well, if your favourite bands were Brotherhood Of Man, Steps and Black Lace, then we would have to judge your dislikes accordingly. 

Of the ones you dislike, I like Radiohead, who have reinvented their sound a few times, and early U2, up to about The Unforgettable Fire.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 2, 2021)

The Clash. Overrated rubbish


----------



## PieMan (Apr 2, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Never got the chance. It was all queued up, but James wouldn't stop talking.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes. 

James definitely not overrated! 😉


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 2, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			I can live my life a failure but I’ll die a poor and happy man when, with my last breath, I can say, “It could have been worse, I could have been Sting.”
		
Click to expand...

You would take his bank balance though.


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 2, 2021)

All rappers.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 2, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			You would take his bank balance though.
		
Click to expand...

Not if I had to walk into a bank, look a cashier in the eye and say Hi I’m Sting.

There are limits. That’s mine.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 2, 2021)

Any singer who can't actually hold a tune. It's their job, and it's amazing how bad some of the famous ones are. On the record, they are dickered with, and sound ok, but live? Flat, and a mile away from in tune.
Sporty Spice, top of the list.
Bruce Dickinson, Gary Lightbody, to name another couple.
Mark Knoplfer never even bothered trying singing.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 2, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			Not if I had to walk into a bank, look a cashier in the eye and say Hi I’m Sting.

There are limits. That’s mine.
		
Click to expand...

Could you say, I'm Gordon Sumner?


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 2, 2021)

58 replies and nobody’s mentioned Phil Collins.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 2, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			58 replies and nobody’s mentioned Phil Collins.
		
Click to expand...

Miserable git who sings about being poor?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 2, 2021)

Nirvana 
Amy Whinehouse
Any Rap
Beach Boys
Micheal Jackson
Led Zeppelin 
Elvis Presley


----------



## Sats (Apr 2, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			The Beatles.
Never did rate 'em.
If I had paid out good money to go and enjoy some rock and roll and they wheeled those four out I'd have asked for my money back.
		
Click to expand...

Yep 100% agree with you the Beatles suck.

Additions to the list:

Bob Marley
U2
Pink Floyd 
Coldplay


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 2, 2021)

Oddly, I like alot of rap music.

Middle class, middle aged, white, I guess I just fit the demographic.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			This is a Forum which by its nature means it's there to put up opinions and allow them to be debated. I wanted to express my personal view on the Beatles which shouldn't be a problem for you, *if it is I fail to understand why.*

You felt it necessary to cast an opinion on my post so according to your own view you are being hypocritical. Also, I am not compelled to pass opinion on others like The Who or Rolling Stones, why should I?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe because you didn't express an opinion on them, but expressed an opinion on why everyone else was wrong because they weren't there?  You told people how they had to look at it, rather than explaining why you couldn't understand the lack of appreciation for them, which would have been something completely different.

And as I've not defended any one of the bands that I liked but others have disliked, which is what you did, then no, I'm not being hypocritical.  And no-one said you were compelled to express an opinion on other bands.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 2, 2021)

Glastonbury.

I know it’s not a band or a musician but the whole lot and everyone in attendance can get in the sea.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 2, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Oddly, I like alot of rap music.

Middle class, middle aged, white, I guess I just fit the demographic.
		
Click to expand...

Are you Tim Westwood??? 

If so I 😍 you!


----------



## JamesR (Apr 2, 2021)

I’ve finally thought of an overrated artist: Kate Bush

Can’t sing, can’t dance, just wails and flounces about 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 2, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Maybe because you didn't express an opinion on them, but expressed an opinion on why everyone else was wrong because they weren't there?  You told people how they had to look at it, rather than explaining why you couldn't understand the lack of appreciation for them, which would have been something completely different.

And as I've not defended any one of the bands that I liked but others have disliked, which is what you did, then no, I'm not being hypocritical.  And no-one said you were compelled to express an opinion on other bands.  

Click to expand...

I tried to point out why so many people liked the Beatles in their era and how that era created an explosion of new music during the 1960's.  I didn't say everyone else was wrong, I explained why I rated them.

Your hypocrisy wasn't because you defended a band but for berating me for doing it and at the same time complaining about me passing an opinion.  Plenty of others have passed opinions on others selections but you felt it necessary to pull me up.  Sounds a bit personal.

This isn't adding anything to the thread now, by all means you have a right to reply but I have finished discussing this point with you as it's going nowhere.


----------



## greenone (Apr 2, 2021)

Metallica


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 3, 2021)

To me, "overrated" means they didnt float my boat. They may have been superstars and liked by millions, but for me, boat remained definitely unfloated. And into that category I'd put ...
Beatles - esp P McCartney
Rod Stewart
Tina Turner 
Elton John
Bruce Springsteen


----------



## larmen (Apr 3, 2021)

PieMan said:



			Are you Tim Westwood???

If so I 😍 you!
		
Click to expand...

We should find out if he shared his car history in the other treats.


Bob Dylan - and I think he ruined a lot of music. Before him there were songwriters who wrote for people that can sing. Suddenly we have all those singer/songwriter types who sing their own stuff and shouldn’t be doing it.


----------



## cliveb (Apr 3, 2021)

JamesR said:



			I’ve finally thought of an overrated artist: Kate Bush

Can’t sing, can’t dance, just wails and flounces about 🤦🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

I'm a big fan of Kate, but have to say that 50 Words For Snow is utter dog poo, an absolute dirge. And yet it is hailed as some sort of masterpiece.
She's become a *National Treasure* who *Must Be Worshipped*, which I'm sure is the last thing she'd want.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 3, 2021)

Not a single mention for Cliff Richard! Lot of closet Cliff fans on here!


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 3, 2021)

Coldplay - should be publically executed for crimes against music...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 3, 2021)

PieMan said:



			Well 100s of thousands, nay millions, of young folk, and possibly and few older ones too, find them most agreeable, so far exceeding a few people on a golf forum.

Personally I'm 🙏 Jessie overcomes her personal demons and rejoins the band.
		
Click to expand...

How many mentions so far, including me, for U2, The Stones, The Beatles and other gazillion record sellers? This is a throwaway thread. You and lots of others like them, I think they are awful. Pretty much all of the bands mentioned so far are laughing all the way to the bank, play to huge audiences. They are the winners in this.

One other name to throw in, Robbie Williams.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 3, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Not a single mention for Cliff Richard! Lot of closet Cliff fans on here!
		
Click to expand...

is he rated?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 3, 2021)

JamesR said:



			is he rated?
		
Click to expand...

Only on grinder


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 3, 2021)

Take That. Over hyped rubbish but seemingly loved by middle aged women.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 3, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Only on grinder
		
Click to expand...

and how highly do you rate him on there?


----------



## birdyhunter (Apr 3, 2021)

Adele.. she's had a couple of hits but mainly rubbish.

Billie Eilish.. totally over rated and the Bond tune she was specially commissioned for is just dire.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 3, 2021)

I finding some of the responses quite strange.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 3, 2021)

JamesR said:



			and how highly do you rate him on there?
		
Click to expand...

7.. he kept breaking out in song halfway through


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 3, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I finding some of the responses quite strange.
		
Click to expand...

Basically if a band can fill a stadium their rubbish it seems


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 3, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Not a single mention for Cliff Richard! Lot of closet Cliff fans on here!
		
Click to expand...

Oh Good call.
Ol Wooden Legs
His dance moves used to crease me up especially congratulations.
Later in his career he actually had some good songs but because he was singing them they flopped.  As an example imagine Cream playing Devil Woman
If we are going back to that era I think Adam Faith truly stole the biscuit.


----------



## Reemul (Apr 3, 2021)

I always find these specific topics a little odd.

Music, comedy and tv shows / movies are very specific to the individual.

I have no idea why a like a specific type of music and hate others or why some comedians crack me up and others i cannot stand but what I do know is it must be the same for others.

I think this band is crap or this comedian or show is rubbish but others love them who knows but it is certainly not a judgement on those that like them in fact it some times comes across a bit pretentious, oh you like them do you they suck how could you.

It's like people that that continually whinge about people that watch a lot of sport while they watch all the soaps.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 3, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I finding some of the responses quite strange.
		
Click to expand...

Me too

There are bands/singers who I  wouldn't walk to the local pub to watch but cant say they are over rated because my taste will differ from others. I dont like certain genres of music eg rap, jazz but am sure that the best artists in those fields are NOT over rated but I'll not listen to them. I also find it strange that people criticise other people's views on who they like and dont like.

But, in growing up in the late 50's and 60's The Beatles were awesome, so stick that in your pipe and smoke it 😁😁


----------



## Dando (Apr 3, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Ed Sheeran
		
Click to expand...

Here is the winner


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 3, 2021)

One my favs is James blunt. Mainly because people try to slate him on Twitter and he cuts them down with one remark

He's hilarious


----------



## richart (Apr 3, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Me too

There are bands/singers who I  wouldn't walk to the local pub to watch but cant say they are over rated because my taste will differ from others. I dont like certain genres of music eg rap, jazz but am sure that the best artists in those fields are NOT over rated but I'll not listen to them. I also find it strange that people criticise other people's views on who they like and dont like.

But, in growing up in the late 50's and 60's The Beatles were awesome, so stick that in your pipe and smoke it 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

Agree with the Beatles Chris, though you can keep the 50’s !


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 3, 2021)

I absolutely love Gary Numan and have been to loads of his gigs with my daughter, who is also a fan. His later stuff is superb...


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 3, 2021)

The Eagles


----------



## IainP (Apr 3, 2021)

Reemul said:



			I always find these specific topics a little odd.

Music, comedy and tv shows / movies are very specific to the individual.

I have no idea why a like a specific type of music and hate others or why some comedians crack me up and others i cannot stand but what I do know is it must be the same for others.

I think this band is crap or this comedian or show is rubbish but others love them who knows but it is certainly not a judgement on those that like them in fact it some times comes across a bit pretentious, oh you like them do you they suck how could you.

It's like people that that continually whinge about people that watch a lot of sport while they watch all the soaps.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. People have different tastes shocker!
Over-rated by whom?
Still the references to "rap music", whatever that is, made me chuckle.
I guess just stick to "sing music" 😂🤣😉


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 3, 2021)

Scooter


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 3, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I finding some of the responses quite strange.
		
Click to expand...

The thread should be titled ' bands I don't like '

If you want example of talentless tw*'ts who have money in the music industry I give you Jedward.


----------



## Slime (Apr 3, 2021)

The Smiths
Who
Yes
The Smiths
The Beatles
The Rolling Stones
The Smiths
The Smiths
U2
INXS
The Smiths


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 3, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			One my favs is James blunt. Mainly because people try to slate him on Twitter and he cuts them down with one remark

He's hilarious
		
Click to expand...

Bought one of his albums based on a few tracks.... music to hang yourself by. I, quite literally, can't listen to it in one go.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 3, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I absolutely love Gary Numan and have been to loads of his gigs with my daughter, who is also a fan. His later stuff is superb...






Click to expand...

Quite good.  Not mad about his frock though.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 3, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I finding some of the responses quite strange.
		
Click to expand...

Good point-ish.

As PaulJ said, if they can fill a stadium they can't be half bad. Equally, as Chrisd said, there's bands I wouldn't bother going to the local pub to see, and that includes the stellar stars in my original list. The Who might fill a stadium but, to me, they are awful, ergo overrated in my eyes.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 3, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Good point-ish.

As PaulJ said, if they can fill a stadium they can't be half bad. Equally, as Chrisd said, there's bands I wouldn't bother going to the local pub to see, and that includes the stellar stars in my original list. The Who might fill a stadium but, to me, they are awful, ergo overrated in my eyes.
		
Click to expand...

I'd suggest there's 3 categories of bands Brian; bands you like or get; bands you don't like but which you can understand why other people like them; and bands that you neither like or get the love for or the hype about.  I took Tongo's OP to be ones that fit category 3.


----------



## GuyInLyon (Apr 4, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Over rated could be any band that was 'of the moment'.
Sex pistols, for instance. Do they stand the test of time, or did you need to be there?
		
Click to expand...

Never Mind The Bollocks was, IMO, one of the finest rock albums ever made.


----------



## GuyInLyon (Apr 4, 2021)

Rush
Sting
The Smiths
Sting
Muse
Sting
The Doors
Sting
Frank Zappa
Sting
Lorde
Sting
The Weeknd
Sting
Post Malone
Sting
Anything with "featured"
Sting


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 4, 2021)

GuyInLyon said:



			Rush
Sting
The Smiths
Sting
Muse
Sting
The Doors
Sting
Frank Zappa
Sting
Lorde
Sting
The Weeknd
Sting
Post Malone
Sting
Anything with "featured"
Sting
		
Click to expand...

What


GuyInLyon said:



			Rush
Sting
The Smiths
Sting
Muse
Sting
The Doors
Sting
Frank Zappa
Sting
Lorde
Sting
The Weeknd
Sting
Post Malone
Sting
Anything with "featured"
Sting
		
Click to expand...

What did you think of Gordon Sumner GIL?


----------



## KenL (Apr 4, 2021)

Captainron said:



			The Clash. Overrated rubbish
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, never liked them.
The Stranglers were my main band from age 12, they still are.


----------



## KenL (Apr 4, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I absolutely love Gary Numan and have been to loads of his gigs with my daughter, who is also a fan. His later stuff is superb...






Click to expand...

Must check that out.  Remember Tubeway Army and Are Friends Electric like it was yesterday. Classic song.


----------



## richart (Apr 4, 2021)

Captainron said:



			The Clash. Overrated rubbish
		
Click to expand...

London Calling was a cracking song, very relevant at the time, end of the 70’s.


----------



## KenL (Apr 4, 2021)

richart said:



			London Calling was a cracking song, very relevant at the time, end of the 70’s.
		
Click to expand...





 . Rubbish. 😂


----------



## richart (Apr 4, 2021)

KenL said:







 . Rubbish. 😂
		
Click to expand...

So good the video unavailable !!


----------



## Reemul (Apr 4, 2021)

richart said:



			So good the video unavailable !!
		
Click to expand...

Just click teh Youtube link, dohh...


----------



## Captainron (Apr 4, 2021)

The good thing is that the Clash will not reform. Absolute tripe they were


----------



## richart (Apr 4, 2021)

Reemul said:



			Just click teh Youtube link, dohh...
		
Click to expand...

it was a joke doh !


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 5, 2021)

Bananarama...nope - never quite got what it was about three, allbethey, pretty lassies singing jaunty pop in unison - that made them the most successful (in terms of top 50 hits) all girl group in pop history.

Most of the bands I didn’t ‘get‘ was down to my musical taste at the time...i could hear they were good and liked occasional tracks...but pretty much totally missing from my vinyl and cassettes are most heavier rock, so likes of Led Zeppelin, Kiss, Rainbow, Black Sabbath, Europe, The Who, Metallica, Whitesnake...and almost all American ‘heavy’ rock of 80s and 90s.  I did however like Jefferson Airplane and Jefferson Starship - rock on Grace Slick 👍


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 5, 2021)

Can we just re-name this thread "Singers/Bands I don't like and can't understand why they were successful"?
In other words, more people than you had a different opinion.

Except Boyzone - they were just krap.


----------



## GuyInLyon (Apr 5, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			What did you think of Gordon Sumner...
		
Click to expand...

Hate the no-talent b*****d...


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2021)

For me it's Ed Sheeran. I genuinely don't get why or how he's seen as the pinnacle of solo artists these days. He has a reasonable singing voice, not exceptional. He's not outstanding in his guitar playing. He's written some fairly good pop songs, again, none of them exceptional. I really don't understand why he seems to be so highly rated.

I'm not going to pick on any individual but some of the shouts in this thread have been absolutely scandalous.   Two examples that seem to have cropped up, Oasis & Coldplay - both of them kicked off with two absolutely outstanding albums, and after them, sure the returns were very much diminishing. But I don't think that makes them overrated since people generally accept that their first albums were the best.

"Overrated" doesn't just means a popular band you don't like.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			One other name to throw in, Robbie Williams.
		
Click to expand...

This is a good one. I think he's fashioned a whole solo career on the strength of one truly great song. If he hadn't have had Angels I reckon he would have quietly disappeared 20-odd years ago.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			This is a good one. I think he's fashioned a whole solo career on the strength of one truly great song. If he hadn't have had Angels I reckon he would have quietly disappeared 20-odd years ago.
		
Click to expand...

There are lots of bands and solo artists that I don't like but I understand why others like them or I can respect what they do. Having heard Williams sing at live events on tv a few occasions I don't think he can particularly hold a note. For a professional that is unforgiveable and that is what does it for me regarding him. He is a great stage performer, that is what his career is built around on the whole, but if a singer can't really sing without magic buttons being pressed................(same reason Kylie goes into this category for me as well)


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There are lots of bands and solo artists that I don't like but I understand why others like them or I can respect what they do. Having heard Williams sing at live events on tv a few occasions I don't think he can particularly hold a note. For a professional that is unforgiveable and that is what does it for me regarding him. He is a great stage performer, that is what his career is built around on the whole, but if a singer can't really sing without magic buttons being pressed................(same reason Kylie goes into this category for me as well)
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it was all confidence and charisma with Williams I think, and as I say, one great song which really got him across to everyone. With Kylie I guess it was looks more than anything, plus a couple of half-decent pop songwriters behind her.


----------



## StevieT (Apr 6, 2021)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## Don Barzini (Apr 6, 2021)

Never really understood how Rod Stewart has made so much money.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 6, 2021)

Don Barzini said:



			Never really understood how Rod Stewart has made so much money.
		
Click to expand...

The wife and I have been to his gigs on many occasions, firstly about 1978 and various times since. He can still sing (unlike many ageing greats) his bands are always top notch, and he sings the songs that made him famous. I get that some dont like his style but I fully see how he made his money!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 6, 2021)

But do you think he's sexy?


----------



## chrisd (Apr 6, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			But do you think he's sexy?
		
Click to expand...

Well, I'd prefer Mrs Stewart if there was a choice


----------



## Don Barzini (Apr 6, 2021)

chrisd said:



			The wife and I have been to his gigs on many occasions, firstly about 1978 and various times since. He can still sing (unlike many ageing greats) his bands are always top notch, and he sings the songs that made him famous. I get that some dont like his style but I fully see how he made his money!
		
Click to expand...

Fair do's. I realise plenty of people must like him for him to be worth $300 million (according to a quick Google search).

I could name about five or six of his "famous" songs and none of them are really that great in my opinion. Staggers me how they've carried him to such a fortune, but good on him.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 6, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Can we just re-name this thread "Singers/Bands I don't like and can't understand why they were successful"?
In other words, more people than you had a different opinion.

Except Boyzone - they were just krap.
		
Click to expand...

I think that you have given the definition of anything that you think is overrated, something that lots of others say is great but you do not like. Not sure what else an opinion of something being overrated is.


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 6, 2021)

Don Barzini said:



			Fair do's. I realise plenty of people must like him for him to be worth $300 million (according to a quick Google search).

I could name about five or six of his "famous" songs and none of them are really that great in my opinion. Staggers me how they've carried him to such a fortune, but good on him.[/QUOTE

I loved his voice on his early songs with the Faces and his vocals on the Python Lee Jackson song In a Broken Dream was brilliant. 

Not such a fan of his later stuff especially after he had the throat operation.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Beedee (Apr 6, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I think that you have given the definition of anything that you think is overrated, something that lots of others say is great but you do not like. Not sure what else an opinion of something being overrated is.
		
Click to expand...

I think there's also the "and I can't understand why others like it" bit.

I hate jazz, but I can understand why others like it, and I can appreciate the immense skill involved.  It's not overrated, just not my thing.

I hate punk.  I just can't understand why anyone likes it.  No beauty and no skill.  Almost all the bands, and especially the Sex Pistols, completely overrated.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 6, 2021)

Beedee said:



			I think there's also the "and I can't understand why others like it" bit.

I hate jazz, but I can understand why others like it, and I can appreciate the immense skill involved.  It's not overrated, just not my thing.

*I hate punk.  I just can't understand why anyone likes it.  No beauty and no skill.  Almost all the bands, and especially the Sex Pistols,* completely overrated.
		
Click to expand...

Not even 'Two pints of larger and a packet of crisps please'. or 'Gordon is a Moron'


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 6, 2021)

chrisd said:



			The wife and I have been to his gigs on many occasions, firstly about 1978 and various times since. He can still sing (unlike many ageing greats) his bands are always top notch, and he sings the songs that made him famous. I get that some dont like his style but I fully see how he made his money!
		
Click to expand...

Which introduces another aspect to the debate.  Mrs. BiM is a huge Rod Stewart fan, and I would never have bothered; beyond a few songs I didn't think he was all that.  However, against my better judgment, I agreed to go with her to one of his concerts.  Whilst I wasn't that impressed with him on record, I could not believe how good he was as a live performer.  He was absolutely top notch, and any thoughts I might have had that he was overrated were immediately & permanently dispelled.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 6, 2021)

Beedee said:



			I think there's also the "and I can't understand why others like it" bit.

*I hate jazz, but I can understand why others like it*, and I can appreciate the immense skill involved.  It's not overrated, just not my thing.

I hate punk.  I just can't understand why anyone likes it.  No beauty and no skill.  Almost all the bands, and especially the Sex Pistols, completely overrated.
		
Click to expand...

Haven't found any traditional jazz that I can listen to for any length of time, but when we were in New Orleans we went to Preservation Hall, which is, as the name might suggest, what an old jazz club would have been like.  loved it, even bought a couple of the CDs.  Still can't listen to it for any length of time indoors.   

As you say, not overrated, just not me.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 6, 2021)

Don Barzini said:



			Fair do's. I realise plenty of people must like him for him to be worth $300 million (according to a quick Google search).

I could name about five or six of his "famous" songs and none of them are really that great in my opinion. Staggers me how they've carried him to such a fortune, but good on him.
		
Click to expand...


Aha young Padawan, you are forgetting his Album sales, His "American Songbook" series has sold zillions over there


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 6, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Well, I'd prefer Mrs Stewart if there was a choice
		
Click to expand...

Seeing as my surname is Stewart and I am finalizing a divorce, you can definite have her


----------



## chrisd (Apr 6, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Seeing as my surname is Stewart and I am finalizing a divorce, you can definite have her  

Click to expand...

I'll ask Mrsd if she'll be ok with that, but after 46 years of blissful marriage (for her) I cant see her going for that offer 😁


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 8, 2021)

Problem with some of these is take the foo fighters and Coldplay as examples 

Both can split opinion so if you don't like them you won't go see them 

But both are amazing live. Coldplay at the Emirates was just an amazing concert .. with the wrist bands we got given that all flashed so the entire stadium lit up like a Christmas tree in time to paradise

Incredible and clever 

But if you don't like them you won't go see em


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 8, 2021)

A lot have already been mentioned, Beatles, Rolling Stones, The Who, U2 etc.
I'll throw in...
Bruce Springsteen 
AC/DC
Stereophonics
Ramones 

On a more general tone...
Just about all pop music of the last 20 odd years.
12 bar blues.
Country music.
Hardcore dance music.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 8, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			A lot have already been mentioned, Beatles, Rolling Stones, The Who, U2 etc.
I'll throw in...
Bruce Springsteen
AC/DC
Stereophonics
Ramones

On a more general tone...
Just about all pop music of the last 20 odd years.
12 bar blues.
Country music.
Hardcore dance music.
		
Click to expand...

That pretty well only leaves 'The Dagenham' Girls Pipe Band'


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 8, 2021)

chrisd said:



			That pretty well only leaves 'The Dagenham' Girls Pipe Band'
		
Click to expand...

Well you would have to be a tough judge to believe they are over rated.


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 8, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Well you would have to be a tough judge to believe they are over rated.
		
Click to expand...

World famous doncha know......😁



For me most overrated is Robbie Williams, Ed Sheeran  and George Ezra. Have to turn the radio over when they come on, and on Smooth that’s pretty often!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 8, 2021)

I didn't realise they were genuine . Fair play for digging that out


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 9, 2021)

Can't believe I forgot T-Rex, absolute dross.


----------



## Crumplezone (Apr 9, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Problem with some of these is take the foo fighters and Coldplay as examples

Both can split opinion so if you don't like them you won't go see them
		
Click to expand...

Both are incredibly bland though. Neither are awful, just really dull.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 9, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Can't believe I forgot T-Rex, absolute dross.
		
Click to expand...

How did you feel about Des O'Connor 🙂


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 9, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			How did you feel about Des O'Connor 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Does he count as a musician 😆


----------



## chrisd (Apr 9, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I didn't realise they were genuine . Fair play for digging that out 

Click to expand...

You're clearly not  "of an age"


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 9, 2021)

Can't believe I forgot about Def Leppard, a band with zero redeeming features.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 9, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Can't believe I forgot about Def Leppard, a band with *zero redeeming features*.
		
Click to expand...

best one armed drummer I've ever seen


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 9, 2021)

JamesR said:



			best one armed drummer I've ever seen
		
Click to expand...

He certainly had some chop...👀


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 9, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Can't believe I forgot T-Rex, absolute dross.
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe you haven't mentioned Joe by name; have you developed some taste or have I worn you down...


----------



## Swango1980 (Apr 9, 2021)

Daphne and Celeste were definitely over-rated
Incidentally, Foo Fighters are great, and Oasis one of the best British bands of all time. Even a lot of their later stuff was fantastic, although they much of it was always on their B-sides of their singles.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 9, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Does he count as a musician 😆
		
Click to expand...

Dicker DumDum, Classic 😀


----------



## Ethan (Apr 9, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			Daphne and Celeste were definitely over-rated
Incidentally, Foo Fighters are great, and Oasis one of the best British bands of all time. Even a lot of their later stuff was fantastic, although they much of it was always on their B-sides of their singles.
		
Click to expand...

And what do Daphne and Celeste and The Foo Fighters have in common?


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 9, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I can't believe you haven't mentioned Joe by name; have you developed some taste or have I worn you down...  

Click to expand...

I don't really listen to Planet Rock anymore so I haven't had a chance to nurture that deep rooted hatred for him 🤣


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 9, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I don't really listen to Planet Rock anymore so I haven't had a chance to nurture that deep rooted hatred for him 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I'll put some more up in the what are you listening to thread for you.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 9, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'll put some more up in the what are you listening to thread for you. 

Click to expand...

Ooh yes please 👀🤣


----------

